# Fishing in Dismal Swamp



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

I saw a bunch of people fishing in the canal alongside Hwy 17 on the way to Elizabeth City. I believe this area is considered on the edge of the Dismal Swamp. 

Do they ever catch anything worth keeping. Since it is connected to Lake Drummond through the feeder ditch, one would think the canal would hold some nice crappie, bass or catfish. Does anyone have any experience fishing down there???

I was hoping to take the family there for a few hours of fishing, and hopefully catching! Later in the year, I am sure the water will get too warm, much like "swamp water", and that fishing will be no good.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I tried fishing there at the rest area by mile post 9G about 3 years ago. I never caught anything. It was summertime and had to use bug spray. Tried worms, crikets and minnows. I have heard there are fish there but I had no luck.


Robert


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

in the canal the fishing is really slow there are some brim catfish some crappie but dun know if there is any bass in there the water is very acidic and a high salt content. there are some grinnel that hold up by the spillway by the park.


----------

